# Cruise Control Won't Turn On



## rfiorenza80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi All,

I've been struggling with finding any information on this for months. On my 2011 Nissan Rogue, when I hit the cruise control button on the steering wheel, the indicator light doesn't come on at all. I suspect there should be some sort of fuse related to this, but when I look in the fuse box inside the car and the one near the battery, I can't find one associated to the Cruise Control. Admittedly, I'm not sure which one would even be for the cruise control as I see nothing marked as cruise control in either location. Any help would be appreciated as I've been searching the internet and finding nothing at all on this. 

Thanks.


----------



## James Lawrence (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi,
I'm not sure if you have resolved this issue... I would recommend having the vehicle scanned to check for any DTC stored that may not be triggering a check engine light. I highly doubt it is a fuse although it is possible... I would lean more towards an intermittent brake switch failure or speed sensor malfunction... Also possible to have a bad clockspring (spiral cable) but you would also have other issues such as an inop horn or steering controls.


----------

